# Clarence Impeller kit, best mod for snowblower?



## Craftsman 8hp

If anyone has installed this kit on there machine I would llike your comment about it, how much improvement did it make and was it worth it. I have a kit here that I hope to install next week I guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## trdr

Craftsman 8hp said:


> If anyone has installed this kit on there machine I would llike your comment about it, how much improvement did it make and was it worth it. I have a kit here that I hope to install next week I guess I will find out soon enough.


over the last couple of years i have heard a lot of good things about that kit. lots of snowblowers are happy with it . i don't have one for the reason of i dont want to be blowing snow into the neighbors drive and over the house i get enough distance in stock trim


----------



## CharlesW

Here's a link to an article on another site about the kit.

Clarence's Impeller Kit


----------



## Ingersoll444

Im wondering if it loads the engine more. Mine is just a 5hp. Wondering if the extra snow load will over tax it.


----------



## Full Throttle

Ingersoll444 said:


> Im wondering if it loads the engine more. Mine is just a 5hp. Wondering if the extra snow load will over tax it.


 Sure it would load the engine more but thats not always a bad thing. A motor has to do work to make hp if your running too free your not getting the max 5 hp out of the engine. With the little extra snow your going to throw and all the different snow conditions you come across you wont be able too tell very much if at all. It would only show up on your first pass on your 2nd you can adjust the bite you take. I would break it in though under no load and get away from it and shoot some water in there while its running


----------



## lschafroth

I saw this mod online and he wanted $30 plus $8.95 shipping. I went to my local Family Center (tractor/farming store) and purchased a foot of hay baler belt and the brackets and bolts for $6.41.

I had to replace the belt on my MTD 5/22 anyway so I took off the 6 bolts that hold the auger body to the body. I took off the chute and placed the whole unit on a bench. I used a long board to stick through the auger which held the impeller in place.

The whole process was quite easy and took about 40 minutes. The trick is sharp drill bits. I started with a small bit to get the two bolt holes lined up then used the larger one to finish the hole to the correct size for the bolts.

Fired up the blower and let the rubber wear to the size and shape needed.

Now I await the first snow. of course, none in the forcast. 

Lannie

PS The gap on my impeller was over a half inch!! No wonder it plugs a lot. Cant wait to try it.


----------



## Ingersoll444

You know.... this seems to be one of those triks you can do to kinda "fine tune" your equpiment. Nowadays things are all built fast, and for a price point. They dont have time for hand fitting parts, so in cases like this, they tend to make tolerances pretty loose. This seems a good way to tighten them up, and make the unit proform as designed.


----------



## 240 LTS

I haven't even bought one yet and you guy have me thinking of modifications!
It good to know this so when looking it is another detail to check.


.


----------



## lschafroth

I tested it this weekend. It now blows the snow into my neighbors porch! oops.  it works great so far. Well worth the $6.41. 

I have not tested on wet heavy snow yet so time will tell.

Lannie


----------



## bwdbrn1

lschafroth said:


> I tested it this weekend. It now blows the snow into my neighbors porch! oops.


Geez, and another poster was worried that the noise his machine made might bother his neighbors

Let us know how it works for you with wet snow when you get some.


----------



## trdr

lschafroth said:


> I tested it this weekend. It now blows the snow into my neighbors porch! oops.  it works great so far. Well worth the $6.41.
> 
> I have not tested on wet heavy snow yet so time will tell.
> 
> Lannie


thats kinda why i didnt get the kit. i also would like to know how it is in the sloppy wet stuff. i'll wait for your report while im sittin on my front porch


----------



## checkers

my similar home made modification helped my anemic craftsman blower work better, especially with wetter snow very few clogs a big issue it has


----------

